# [SOLVED] Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello, so i can run Portal 2 on the highest settings absolutely no problem for a few minutes or so.

then after a few minutes pass it starts lagging. I don't know what can be the cause of it, and i have no clue how to fix it.

the games minimum requirements are 

Portal 2 Minimum System Requirements:

CPU - 1.7 GHz Processor

RAM - 512MB

Video Card - DirectX® 8.1 level Graphics Card (Requires support for SSE)

Windows® 7 (32/64-bit)/Vista/XP

Other - Mouse, Keyboard, Internet Connection



Portal 2 Recommended System Requirements:

CPU - Pentium 4 processor (3.0GHz, or better)

RAM - 1GB RAM

Video card - DirectX® 9 level Graphics Card



what i'm currently running is a Intel Core 2 Duo CPU P7450 @ 2.13 GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.1 GHz
4GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M


When i start lagging I can't even handle the game on the low settings. Please help. I have mass effect 2 on my laptop so i'll try that game out and see if i lag for that as well and i'll come back and report here.

i've tried restarting, but that only fixes the game for a few minutes, then it starts lagging again.
i tried downloading a game booster, and that seems to help a tiny bit, but doesn't get rid of the lag at all. just seems to make it less severe.

i've tried reinstalling, etc. let me know what other information i should post here, thank you very much!

i only went through a tiny bit of Mass Effect 2, and only noticed minimal lag. so little lag that it didn't even affect gameplay...atleast as far as i got.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

sorry for double posting, but i was also wondering if this is bad?










i tried calling my ASUS tech support, but all they would tell me is that gaming laptops generally get hot, they wouldn't tell me when i should be worried. 
last night when i called they told me i had a 2 year warranty.
when i called a bit ago, i had a very rude agent tell me my warranty was expired and he refused to let me speak to his supervisor after he was rude.



anyways long story short, is this bad? if so how can i fix it?
i've heard about getting a cooling pad, and when i get a chance im gonna buy some compressed air to see if there's any dust that may be making it hotter...

i'm also not overclocking at all

dxdiag report

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/28/2011, 14:48:38
       Machine name: SQUEEZIT-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.110408-1633)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        
       System Model: G60VX               
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7450  @ 2.13GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4096MB RAM
          Page File: 2836MB used, 5352MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
      Display Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 260M
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0618&SUBSYS_1A521043&REV_A2
     Display Memory: 2797 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1005 MB
      Shared Memory: 1791 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: HSD160PHW1
         Monitor Id: HSD0640
        Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.999Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.6776 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.6776
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 3/17/2011 02:38:00, 12862568 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4558-11CF-8B69-5E3A1CC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0618
          SubSys ID: 0x1A521043
        Revision ID: 0x00A2
 Driver Strong Name: oem23.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section014:8.17.12.6776:pci\ven_10de&dev_0618&subsys_1a521043
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 260M
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0618&SUBSYS_1A521043&REV_A2
     Display Memory: 2797 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1005 MB
      Shared Memory: 1791 MB
       Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: HF199H
         Monitor Id: HSD1843
        Native Mode: 1440 x 900(p) (59.887Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.6776 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.6776
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 3/17/2011 02:38:00, 12862568 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4558-11CF-8B69-5E3A1CC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0618
          SubSys ID: 0x1A521043
        Revision ID: 0x00A2
 Driver Strong Name: oem23.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section014:8.17.12.6776:pci\ven_10de&dev_0618&subsys_1a521043
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663&SUBSYS_104319A3&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5892 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/10/2009 03:23:53, 1829664 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663&SUBSYS_104319A3&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5892 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/10/2009 03:23:53, 1829664 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663&SUBSYS_104319A3&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5892 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/10/2009 03:23:53, 1829664 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5892 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/10/2009 03:23:53, 1829664 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2939
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Keyboard Device Filter
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: kbfiltr
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Microsoft eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevicev2&col05
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevicev2&col06
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR 109 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevicev2&col07
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0a06
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC051
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 47.9 GB
Total Space: 290.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST9320423AS

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50N
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

      Drive: D:
      Model: YXWLWF 4XQJW1YRCD SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A40&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_07\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_93\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_16D51043&REV_02\00000000FFFFFFFF00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 294A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_294A&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_12\4&3574AEE4&0&0CF0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0618&SUBSYS_1A521043&REV_A2\4&39818A5E&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2942
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2942&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_12\4&3574AEE4&0&0AF0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_05\4&3574AEE4&0&08F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_19A31043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_22\4&3574AEE4&0&09F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00\0022FAFFFF525B6E00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_12\4&3574AEE4&0&0BF0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2A41
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A41&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_07\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller - 2917
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2917&SUBSYS_19A71043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.20717
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mcm2ve.ax,7.04.0000.27713
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2226
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GMP3Wrap.ax,3.07.0000.1314
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,mcmpgdmx.ax,7.03.0000.27713
MainConcept Layer II Audio Encoder,0x00100000,1,1,mcl2ae.ax,7.03.0000.27713
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,P2GAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.1321
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,P2GEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.2911
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
SmartLogon_Effect,0x00200000,1,1,face_filter.ax,1.00.0005.0001
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,mcmuxmpeg.ax,7.03.0000.27713
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
ASUS Virtual Camera,0x00200000,0,1,virtualCamera.ax,
MainConcept Layer II Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcl2ad.ax,7.04.0000.27713
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
P2G Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,P2GVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2310
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPC - MPEG-2 Video Decoder (Gabest),0x00500001,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.03.1264.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
MainConcept TimeMarker,0x00200000,1,1,MCTimeMarker.ax,1.00.0002.51116
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPC - FLV Splitter (Gabest),0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1264.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
P2G Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAud.ax,6.01.0000.3601
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
_ VSO Preview Filter,0x00200000,0,1,VsoVprev.ax,3.00.0001.0043
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2030
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1017
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.2307
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2Gm2spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
CyberLink Audio VolumeBooster,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVB.ax,1.00.0000.1008
ASUS SplitVCam Pump,0x00200000,0,1,virtualCamera.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2625
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2Gm1spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
ASUS SplitVCam Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,splitvcamrenderer.ax,
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Video Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters.dll,1.00.0001.0003
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Cyberlink File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,P2GReader.ax,3.00.0000.3016
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,P2GM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
SndCap Filter,0x00200000,0,1,SndCap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.03.1264.0000
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDump.ax,3.00.0000.7122
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.03.1264.0000
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Asus Motion Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,motiondetect.ax,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
LifeFrame_Effect,0x00200000,1,1,camera_effect.ax,3.00.0005.0001
MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x00800001,2,2,mcm2vd.ax,7.05.0000.35746
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPC - FLV Source (Gabest),0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1264.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
ASUS SplitVCam Relayer,0x00200000,1,0,virtualCamera.ax,
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,P2Gauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2GTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
MainConcept Sink Filter,0x00200000,1,0,mcsf.ax,7.03.0000.27713
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,P2GMpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.1723
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer-Plus,0x00200000,1,1,mcmpeg2mux.ax,7.04.0000.27713
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
LifeFrame Audio,0x00200000,1,1,LifeFrameAudio.ax,9.00.0000.0000
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
MainConcept Stream Parser,0x00400000,1,2,mcmpgdmx.ax,7.03.0000.27713
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters.dll,1.00.0001.0003
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
P2G Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
P2G Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,P2GAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.4815
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,P2GMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00400000,2,1,mcm2ve.ax,7.04.0000.27713
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Bandi MPEG-1 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VMnc v2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MainConcept Layer II Audio Encoder,0x00800001,1,1,mcl2ae.ax,7.03.0000.27713
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MP2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
USB 2.0 UVC 1.3M WebCam,0x00200000,0,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA HDMI Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385

Video Capture Sources:
USB 2.0 UVC 1.3M WebCam,0x00200000,0,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
ASUS Virtual Camera,0x00200000,0,1,virtualCamera.ax,
UScreenCapture,0x00600000,0,1,UScreenCapture.ax,5.00.0000.0160

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek Hi,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

one more post, since i can't edit.

I played American Mcgee's Alice for a little bit and the temperature went up to 230F on my GPU
could this be whats causing my lag in heavier games like portal 2?
also Alice took up 60% of my processor, however it shouldn't be doing that, i used to play good graphic, newer games no problem. Dragon Age used to run with no problem. 

Any help would be appreciated, I'm sorry i've posted so much without a response.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

Since you're running on a laptop it more than likely heat. First thing to do is use compressed air (from a can, NOt a compressor) to blast clean the vents and fans. next, try running it with a cooling pad to keep fresh and cool air on it. Laptops are rubbish gamers, unfortunately, and require cooling beyond what they come with.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*



ebackhus said:


> Since you're running on a laptop it more than likely heat. First thing to do is use compressed air (from a can, NOt a compressor) to blast clean the vents and fans. next, try running it with a cooling pad to keep fresh and cool air on it. Laptops are rubbish gamers, unfortunately, and require cooling beyond what they come with.


thanks for the advice.

i went and bought a cooling pad, though when i put my hand to the fans i barely feel any air, so i can't say if it's helping at all, and i also tried compressed air.

so far so good, but i've only tried playing a game once and only briefly.

i'll keep this open for a few more days just in case anything else goes wrong :/


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

Personally the only cooling pads that are really worth it are the ones with 120mm fans or larger. Examples are below.

Antec Cooling system for notebook computers Model Notebook Cooler 200
Thermaltake Notebook cooler Model CLN0008
Thermaltake Massive23 ST 23cm fan Notebook Cooler Model CLN0009


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

well this is my laptop right here

Asus G60VX-RBBX05 Review - Laptops - CNET Reviews

it has the vent on the side, so would a cooling pad really even help?

i know it sucks in air from the bottom which i imagine is the point of the cooling pad, but i remember my ex-girlfriends laptop had overheating problems too, except her vent was on the bottom :/

actually most laptops my friends have, all their vents are on the bottom or the back. I assume the location of the vent doesn't matter for the laptop as long as it sucks in the air from the bottom?

sorry for being a complete noob on this <_<

also that 3rd one you showed me is fairly cheap, i may end up returning this cheap 30$ one i got from walmart and buying that one off newegg

i really appreciate all the help btw


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

The case that laptop is so close to the motherboard that by cooling the outside you allow the heat to dissipate by the whole laptop. When your laptop heats up the whole laptop heats up so of course having a giant fan at the bottom will keep it a lot cooler. The GPU's max temp might be closer to 75C instead of closer to 100C.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

that sounds pretty awesome, i really appreciate the help.

I'll be looking into buying the cheap one out of the ones you showed me.

as soon as payday comes, my computers been doing pretty well since we started turning the air conditioning back on in my apartment (i'm an energy saving *****, i use a fan instead of A/C)

im sure my computer will last until then. Thanks so much for the help


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

No problem, you should probably leave it unsolved just until you get the new fan for the laptop.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

well payday is a little ways away thanks to roommates using all the electricity and bills ^^;;

but if you think so, then i'll do so for the time being. I'll just bookmark this page so i know where to come back to and check on it once in awhile until i get the cooling pad 

thank you again


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

Laptops always have a problem with cooling and I think that everybody who does get a laptop should try to get decent cooling pad with it. You don't need to use it all the time just when you game or other heavy load tasks.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

unfortunately my job has me run a program on my computer while im working that is apparently a heavy task -_-

so i should probably keep a cooling pad on it while i work


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

Yeah, ese what you have right now until you can get a better cooling pad.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

well those are all out of stock now, so how's this for a cooling pad? 
i'm not sure how to tell if one is really good or not, truth be told, i know nothing of cooling pads aside from they better cool down my gaming laptop D:

nice and cheap if its worth the price
Newegg.com - SYBA Spyker 12" - 15.4" Notebook Cooler Pad with Giant 16cm Cooling Fan Model CL-NBK68015

or perhaps this one, if it's worth the price
i'd rather not spend that much, but if it's the best i can get for the price, then it's not terrible
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Notebook Cooler Model NotePal U3 R9-NBC-8PCK-GP


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

The First one seems to be pretty good based on the reviews and you can change where te fans are located on the bottom of the cooler! 

The second product doesn't seem to cool the laptop at all. 

I would go buy the reviews and at least read 4 or 5 of the reviews to get a feeling of how the product performs.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

wait really?
the reviews i read on the first one (the 12.99 one) said that it was bad at cooling, and the 2nd one was good at cooling...
unless i read different reviews than you on both of them, or you mixed the two up perhaps? 

probably my fault anyways, but those 2 looked the best out of all that i saw.
Also i'm picky that it has to relatively match my room or my laptop ;o
dumb i know xD
both of those match though.
1st one matches my laptop, 2nd one matches my room


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

oops my bad the coolermaster is the better one


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

just makin sure that was a typo 

i'll be ordering it tomorrow.
I just moved so i don't know my address D:

thanks for the help btw


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

Yea it was a typo and my grammar was pretty bad there too. I hope you can find yourself! lol.

Ok, keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Portal 2 severe lag, after a couple levels*

thanks guy 
you were quite helpful in all of this


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

No problem, I like solving puzzles too! I hope you have fun with those puzzles and don't listen to Glados no matter what although I did get that one achievement where she asked me to go a room and filled it with nerve gas....lol.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

McNinja said:


> No problem, I like solving puzzles too! I hope you have fun with those puzzles and don't listen to Glados no matter what although I did get that one achievement where she asked me to go a room and filled it with nerve gas....lol.


i went into that room just for the achievement (and curiousity of what would happen) 

plus i got the game for ps3, which comes with a free copy for PC :3


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You die if you go in the room, hence the nerve gas I said earlier.

Glados is like, "hey why don't you step into this nice puzzle here.
Oh I forgot to tell you about the nerve gas and the room has no escape. Its been nice murdering you, I look forward to making more science without you".

Something along those lines.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah i know, when she offered the "easy way out" i did it 1. for the achievement
and 2. because i wanted to know what she would do 
i knew she'd kill me but i wanted to see how haha


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

thought i'd let you know, i just got my cooling pad in the mail, it's awesome. It's made of Aluminum, it's also big enough to fit my entire laptop, it has 3 fans which i can move directly under my laptops vents, the fans are completely silent yet i can definitely feel the air if i put my hand over them. 

Pretty satisfied so far 
thanks for the help you provided me with.


----------

